# Brock Lesnar is "built like a black man!"



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Link: http://mmamania.com/2009/06/18/ufc-quick-quote-brock-lesnar-is-built-like-a-black-man/



> “I bet you I’ve taken over 60 steroid tests. In college I had 15 random drug tests in two years. I’ve taken drug tests for the NFL, the WWE, the UFC. I must be pretty good at masking steroids. God gave me this body: Are you jealous of it or what? Give me a break. I got the genetics of—not to get into racism or anything — but I’m built like a black man. Would you say so? … It’s all genetics. I wouldn’t say we’re all created equal. That’s just to make the other guys feel good who don’t have what you’ve got.”


Brock seems to always think people are out to get him, which they soon are if he's gonna continue to be so hostile all the time.

Again with the race-thing Brock? I think he's said something like "If I was black, people wouldn't have accused me of steroids" before.

I love USA to the death man, without you guys, no freakin' UFC! But this racial tension you find amongst americans regarding black people and white people is starting to get ridiculous. I mean racism is never going to go away if people are focusing on skin colour so much!

nother fun quote:



> “But if Obama keeps spending our money like this, I’ll have to fight till I’m 50.”


I hope Mir really breaks his leg this time...


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm half balck, and I think this quote is hilarious. I'm barely 5'7'' and weigh 150 lbs on a good day. Brock is just guilty of using a stereotypical sweeping statement. Come to think of it, barring atheltes, how many large black individuals do you you know? Most of them, I know, look like Chris Rock 15 years ago (shape wise). I just sit back and enjoy the blissful ignorance of others -- can't waste time getting offended, unless they cross the line or soemthing.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Built like a black man? Sometimes i wonder if hes trying to be funny lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Mir is also a conservative ******* retard, I doubt he likes Obama much.

lol at the Black guy comment. I mean come on. If anything the opposite is true, black dudes tend to be the exception in Bodybuilding and strength sports.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the farthest thing from racism, He's not talking about black guys we know, he's making a true statement about the difference in genetics. Of course not all people with any black in them is going to be bob sapp, but it more often than not results in taller guys with more natural muscle structure.


Edit: This post was ruled extremely racist, and I'd like to slap the person who decided that in the face for being so naive. Sorry to tell you, but it's science dumbass.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

"taller guys with more natural muscle structure"... is that what he was referring to?

I figured it was something else stereotypically associated with being large in regard to black men.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, Gary Coleman is built like a ******* castle.

Wow, Brock saying something stupid? I need to tell the world!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Mir is also a conservative ******* retard, I doubt he likes Obama much.
> 
> lol at the Black guy comment. I mean come on. If anything the opposite is true, black dudes tend to be the exception in Bodybuilding and strength sports.


I actually don't care he doesn't like Obama, it's just that he is in no position to complain seeing how he earns sick amounts of money. 

Something I don't like about him also is that he is a raging homophobe.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Oh...the ever contracting intellect of Brock Lesnar. Come to think of it he IS built like Gary Coleman and Emanuel Lewis!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

joppp said:


> I actually don't care he doesn't like Obama, it's just that he is in no position to complain seeing how he earns sick amounts of money.
> 
> Something I don't like about him also is that he is a raging homophobe.


I'd like to stick my raging homophobe in his mouth.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

that was the most ignorant shit i ever heard . 


lol . people think i am smart so i must take some type of brain cell enhancers ...i bet if i was japanese they wouldnt accuse me ..raise01: way to go brock , way to kill that strong as an ox and half as smart stigma :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a very good reason that 90 percent of famous people try to stay away from anything race related and i think brock just demonstrated why. Hes probably not an ignorant racist ******* moron, but he sure as heck just made it seem like he is. He was making a statment about the large number of african american professional athletes in the united states, he just said it in a completely dumbass way that is going to make people think he is retarded. Pick you words brock, there are folks watching and listening.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

How is a black man built? I have seen all kinds of black men in my day; fat,skinny,tall,short, and built. No diffrent than whites. The broad generalization by Brock is just retarded and shows ignorance on his part. He might not of meant that way but came off that way.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

duncanjr said:


> that was the most ignorant shit i ever heard .
> 
> 
> lol . people think i am smart so i must take some type of brain cell enhancers ...i bet if i was japanese they wouldnt accuse me ..raise01: way to go brock , way to kill that strong as an ox and half as smart stigma :thumb02:


Uh...what?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

He wasnt talking about his wee wee was he when he said built like a black man?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> There is a very good reason that 90 percent of famous people try to stay away from anything race related and i think brock just demonstrated why. Hes probably not an ignorant racist ******* moron, but he sure as heck just made it seem like he is. He was making a statment about the large number of african american professional athletes in the united states, he just said it in a completely dumbass way that is going to make people think he is retarded. Pick you words brock, there are folks watching and listening.


I completely agree. At his try-outs I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't the biggest guy there.

Also when Joe Rogan was on the Adam Corrola show he referred to him as 'A shaved silver back gorilla.'


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> . Hes probably not an ignorant racist ******* moron,


No, he is. I'd be suprised if he had running water in his house. Dude is about as dull as they come....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I take everything Lesnar says with a grain of salt. He's making Dana a lot of money with these statements because people want to see him get his ass kicked. He probably figured out that he is not really liked (yet) in the MMA world and tries to play on that. No chance he would have made that comment if he was planning on being the good guy.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

lol...Brock Lesnar is a moron


[email protected] Obama sending him to the poor house. People act like George W Bush never happened....


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that Lesnar is gay and if he somehow pulls off a miracle and beats Mir that I will absouluty consider suicide


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Lesnar is gay and if he somehow pulls off a miracle and beats Mir that I will absouluty consider suicide


I wouldn't consider Lesnar beating Mir a miracle as the first fight almost ended that way. Now Lesnar beating Mir via armbar, now that would be a miracle.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> I wouldn't consider Lesnar beating Mir a miracle as the first fight almost ended that way. Now Lesnar beating Mir via armbar, now that would be a miracle.


if Lesnar sub's Mir i think the world would implode by the sheer number of people inhaling their gasp of disbelief at once. 

screw 2012! look out for July 11th 2009!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

duncanjr said:


> that was the most ignorant shit i ever heard .
> 
> 
> lol . people think i am smart so i must take some type of brain cell enhancers ...i bet if i was japanese they wouldnt accuse me ..raise01: way to go brock , way to kill that strong as an ox and half as smart stigma :thumb02:




was half of that even english? i mean do you even understand what it is your typing?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> was half of that even english? i mean do you even understand what it is your typing?


Bahahahahah, I love offensive, but the post made a lot of sense. He was saying since people think he's smart (Asians are _usually_ good students, so people may mistake him for being Asian) and the as strong as an ox, half as smart makes perfect sense to me, I'm not sure why people are giving him a hard time.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I understood Duncan's humor, and it made me laugh.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

joppp said:


> Brock seems to always think people are out to get him, which they soon are if he's gonna continue to be so hostile all the time.


Yeah, cause no one has accused him of being on steroids.

Hehe @ another sympathizing good boy hurt and crushed by racism even if it was barely a racist comment.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

joppp said:


> I actually don't care he doesn't like Obama, it's just that he is in no position to complain seeing how he earns sick amounts of money.
> 
> Something I don't like about him also is that he is a raging homophobe.


yeah and him making that amount of money means he pays about half of it in taxes so shut the **** up retard


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Uh uh. We can only call celebrities retards. Because a significant portion of them are. 

Every time Brock says something controversial, Dana gets to buy another piece of Bruce Lee memorabilia. Dammit.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, there's no middle ground when it comes to Brock, here or elsewhere. The thing is, he brings a lot of that on himself.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Living or training with someone like that would be like a constant low-grade acid trip IMO.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Living or training with someone like that would be like a constant low-grade acid trip IMO.


To be honest, most people are like that. You know what I mean....I mean Brock is a HUGE asshole (literally) but that sorta statement just makes me sad. People don't think you are doing steroids because you are white, it's beacuse you are the size of a ******* building. If don't have enough understanding to get that, I guess getting your head beat in is a good sport for you. It's really sad, not because he's such an idiot, but because of all the intelligent people that are in MMA. This is your thinking: black people are big, I is big, I is black? It's soooo ******* insane. Really Brock if you're champion (which I think he will be, I think he will beat Mir, hope I'm wrong) please don't represent MMA this way.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Even if I didn't want to bang Mir like a screen door in a hurricane, I'd still want him to win.

It takes a lot of energy to move around a slab of flesh like Brock. Mir should use the leg kicks that inexplicably, Randy didn't.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Of course Lesnar has taken steroids before. He always says "Ive never failed a drug test" That doesnt necessarily mean he hasnt taken them. I wouldnt be surprised at all if he is still taking them, I mean there are ways around the test. Everyone who has ever taken steroids flat out denies it of course....Tony mandrich(ex college football star roid freak) who sounded a lot like lesnar does now in his(Mandrich) old interviews when it coems to steroids. All the baseball players getting busted all denied it of course a few years ago. What definitly sealed the deal for me is in last months maxim, Lesnar is interviewed and it says in there he gained 50pounds between his sophmore and junior year of college. That is impossible unless it was all fat even then would be hard to do, but we know it wasnt because he was in good shape just finishing up JUCO. That was the year he transferred to the University of Minnesota to wrestle. So lets see he leaves JUCO to wrestle in a big ten school against bigger, better competetion and he gains 50 pounds that year. JOKE, anyone who knows anything knows that is flat out impossible.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well he is built like a black man..he has a big cock..except his is just tatted on his chest


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Deftsound said:


> Built like a black man? Sometimes i wonder if hes trying to be funny lol


This is absolutely no joke, this shows just how stupid some people really are. I have been told, by more than one person, that black people _have three extra muscles in their legs._ I'm not kidding. And they all swore up and down that it was true, and that "That's why they're such good athletes."

Maybe Brock is just one of those morons...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Its not impossible to gain fifty pounds in a year. I went from 185 to 220 from my sophmore year of high school to my junior year. That was without any special kind of dieting and a moderate amount of weights. Some people dont start to grow until later in life, its entirely plausible for Brock Lesnar to have gained fifty pounds in his sophmore year of college without using steroids. He had to have done something with his time other then going to class and learning judging by his comments, so im sure he could have filled a lot of that time with weights and proper eating. Im not into the witch hunt type of stuff like what is going on in baseball right now. For example, if you tell me sherk,leben and other offenders are still taking steroids, ill probably believe you but everyone else is innocent until proven guilty in my book.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

His body is not shaped like an ordinary human - it's shaped like a roid-being. 

I like his awesome expressive langueage, we should emulate it;
I'm so smart people think I'm Japanese.
I'm so rich people think I'm Jewish.
I'm so awesome people think I'm Brazillian.
I'm so liberal people think I'm Swedish. 
etc etc

Or maybe Brock is just confiding in us that he thinks his mother had an affair?


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Some words of wisdom for Black Lesnar: "It is better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt". 

Apparently Mir thinks that if he was black people would more readily accept just how "Pimp Daddy" he is.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Frank Mir is the white man trying to keep the built like a black man down. EVERYBODY BOO THAT MAN! BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That would've made Couture more susceptible to takedowns. And Lesnar had his way with Randy on the ground. Also, I've never known Randy to be a kickboxer. Nor Mir. 



swpthleg said:


> Mir should use the leg kicks that inexplicably, Randy didn't.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Ballpeeeennnn hammmmerrrrr.


Muuurrrrrr.


thank god for....god.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

This thread is to funny


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

According to Brock Lesnar, if you spell Obama backwards it comes out "Evil Black Man!"


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i think the comment was just meant to be a joke, maybe it would've gone down better if he said he's like a canadian lumberjack.

i know racism is still a touchy subject, but some people take it WAY too seriously. if its nothing that's meant to be blatantly offensive then just let it slide. 

saying your as big as a black man, is no different than saying your as dumb as a scouser, or can drink like an irishman. you wouldn't get called out for saying the last 2 (in fact some people may even... laugh!) so why the first one.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

flourhead said:


> yeah and him making that amount of money means he pays about half of it in taxes so shut the **** up retard


Not a very nice thing to say. I live in a country where taxes are the second highest in the world (after denmark), so why don't YOU shut the f*** up retard? Also, I wager that it wasn't the dark knight neg repping me, but you!

I don't really think Brock is a racist, I just think he put his words in a very blunt way, and while he probably isn't racist he seems to have some race-issues! I do however know, according to himself, that he is a homophobe, which I don't take kindly on personally.


Also, to AlexDeLarge, I don't feel particularly hurt by his, I admit it, barely racist comment. I actually could understand that he feels everyone believes he's on roids (I don't). But he still seems like a very hostile person and he still put it pretty badly. He claims to not be all "muscles, no brain" but sometimes he really can give that impression.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Mir should use the leg kicks that inexplicably, Randy didn't.



in the first fight, mir threw a kinda halfassed kick that brock used to take him down with, after the mazzagati standup, it was another leg kick thrown that mir ate a fist and back they went to the ground. not rippin on ya swp, just thinking that thats probably why people havent done much kicks against him..... and if i remember correctly, in the k-1 dynamite show it was a kick that brock took advantage of to take the judo guy down too... i could be wrong on that though.


but again im gonna say what i said before the first time they fought... i hope Lesnar wins and wins brutally... pulls his dick out right there pisses in a cup and hands it to the ref and says "here you got gloves on already, make sure the Dr. gets that..."

its funny the hipocracy that goes on. People bring up the lack of testing in Pride, and how certain fighters dont look the same... you bring up the "s word" about them and the fanbois and nuthuggers are all about how they never tested positive in the UFC or that one Pride fight in the US and theres much flaming and negs getting thrown around (granted it isnt as bad now as it was ealier). yet brock is from WWE so it is now true he used steroids..... even though the ncaa, nfl, k-1 and ufc never caught him..... makes perfect sense......


yes i was a fan of brock to begin with, i was a fan of his in wwe, im an even bigger fan of his now because of the hate and idiocy thrown his way.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

why don't ppl say that carwin is on roids?

he's as strong and just as if not more powerful than brock, not as athletic but he's more muscular


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Because he wasn't in the WWE for a short period of time. No I am not joking and yes that is the reason.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I found his behaivour peculiar when he became soo upset when an interviewer asked him if he's been using steroids and his only answer was that he never failed a test. Why not say he hasn't been using it?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Because no-one believes him and he has been regularly tested his whole sporting life, so it's the best evidence hes got.

This isn't the first time Brock has said stuff like this eihter strangely, on ESPN he said "I was a *white* guy who looked like he was carved out of wood."


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I love that quote! I think that it's hilarious. I'm a 5'8" 265 lb black guy. From this day forward, I will state that Lesnar is built like me lol.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

joppp said:


> Not a very nice thing to say. I live in a country where taxes are the second highest in the world (after denmark), so why don't YOU shut the f*** up retard? Also, I wager that it wasn't the dark knight neg repping me, but you!


Not sure how you choosing to live in a country with the second highest tax rate has anything to do with Brock not wanting to fund Obamas whims...


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

amen <M>
Anyways, that is kind of funny, but honestly... Brock's the worst champ...
MMA isn't about Genetics.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Any sport is to a huge, huge degree about genetics.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Nomale said:


> I found his behaivour peculiar when he became soo upset when an interviewer asked him if he's been using steroids and his only answer was that he never failed a test. Why not say he hasn't been using it?


That questioned wasn't asked in a vacuum. It's a question he's had to answer his entire sporting life because of the way he looks, not because of any evidence. By referring to the tests, he was implying his own question: "Why the hell isn't it enough for me to test clean every time? Is the reward for all my hard work presumed guilt?" It's an understandable frustration.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Maximus said:


> I'm a 5'8" 265 lb



HMMM....:confused02:


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Any sport is to a huge, huge degree about genetics.


I disagree with that idea simply because i think it's rooted in societies obsession with race and class. people are exposed to different things in life like certain music, food, sports etc. more than other races alot of african americans grow up playing football and basketball. it only makes sense that they are over represented in the NFL/NBA. 

swimming, hockey, baseball, polo, tennis, volleyball, wrestling, rugby etc. these sports are dominated by whites simply because they are more likely to be exposed to this.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

LMAO!
Yes Brock...because every Black person I know is 6'3" and 280lbs.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

> I disagree with that idea simply because i think it's rooted in societies obsession with race and class. people are exposed to different things in life like certain music, food, sports etc. more than other races alot of african americans grow up playing football and basketball. it only makes sense that they are over represented in the NFL/NBA.
> 
> swimming, hockey, baseball, polo, tennis, volleyball, wrestling, rugby etc. these sports are dominated by whites simply because they are more likely to be exposed to this.


He said genetics not race. Sure theres a lot of black people in the NBA but that doesn't mean everybody thats black is gonna be great at basketball. However if your from a family that is very very tall and agile and you become 7ft tall and can jump and move really well naturally then your chances of being great at basketball just shot up a lot. Of course some people can become great without great genetics but genetics definitely helps.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope Brock is just saying shit like this because he wants attention and he can't stand being out of the limelight for more than a few seconds, and not because he actually is that stupid/racist.

Negation mentioned he has said this kind of thing before, so if he isn't just deliberatly causing controversy, it's definately racism, although a more subtle type than 'shut up ******' type racism. He seems to focus a lot on stereotypes of what is black or white. People who aren't racists, don't do that, only people preoccupied with race as a means of judging people do that.

The fact he has never tested positive for steroids also cuts almost zero ice with me. I don't know for sure that Lesnar uses them, but there are several things I do know for sure.

1-Steroids are easily masked or cycled out, so when he says he's never tested positive, so what? Ben Johnson had also been tested dozens of times, right up until he got careless at Seoul and got caught. Same for many other atheletes who tested positive, and had truckloads of negative tests beforehand.

2-The WWE is not a regulated sport, it's a soap opera with a lot of wrestling and screaming. Therefore there is either no testing, or very little, and therefore no incentive not to use steroids, since even if you were caught, who cares? You can't cheat at something that isn't actually a competition.

3-The fact he says 'I've never tested positive', instead of just saying, 'I don't use steroids'. Someone else mentioned this one, and it certainly stands out to me too. Why not just say you don't use them, unless of course, you do use them, and you just haven't been caught yet.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone who says racism is dead in america (or the UK for that matter) hasn't spent any time on XBox Live. hah.. 

it's fu*king ludicrous on some games... all the squeaky little racists without a set of balls among 'em.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Villian said:


> I disagree with that idea simply because i think it's rooted in societies obsession with race and class. people are exposed to different things in life like certain music, food, sports etc. more than other races alot of african americans grow up playing football and basketball. it only makes sense that they are over represented in the NFL/NBA.
> 
> swimming, hockey, baseball, polo, tennis, volleyball, wrestling, rugby etc. these sports are dominated by whites simply because they are more likely to be exposed to this.


Well you point neglect the fake more white kids in america play basketball and football than black kids so it really doesn't make since outside of hard work, desire and just playing the best.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

The only reason this keeps coming up is because of the US racist attitudes towards blacks. This issue keeps coming up when a lot of black men are playing a sport. The issue does not come up when a bunch of white guys are playing a sport only blacks. When they see a bunch of blacks playing sports, than it must be some reason why they are sucessful. Its genetics or some other BS answer. It goes back to whites attitudes towards blacks in the old days. When whites considered blacks to be animals. That is still carried over today and every so often the debate comes up on this forum and will come up agian. Wait until the next big black mma fighter emerges and someone will post soemthing ignorant about the black athlete.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

yall are a bunch of politically correct liberal p***ies


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

here we go again.....get back under your bridge, troll...go on get


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> was half of that even english? i mean do you even understand what it is your typing?


what confused you my buddy ? was the words abit too big for you ...lol , i seriously hope not .





CornbreadBB said:


> To be honest, most people are like that. You know what I mean....I mean Brock is a HUGE asshole (literally) but that sorta statement just makes me sad. People don't think you are doing steroids because you are white, it's beacuse you are the size of a ******* building. If don't have enough understanding to get that, I guess getting your head beat in is a good sport for you. It's really sad, not because he's such an idiot, but because of all the intelligent people that are in MMA. This is your thinking: black people are big, I is big, I is black? It's soooo ******* insane. Really Brock if you're champion (which I think he will be, I think he will beat Mir, hope I'm wrong) please don't represent MMA this way.


 thats the saddest thing of all ...the fact that this moron is holding a world title at 3 - 1 and kids are looking up to this retardet goofball . "mommy , mommy , can i get some analbolics and a bad early nineties haircut ? mommy , when i grow up i wanna be black lke brock lesnar .." :angry04: yikes ...im scared for todays youth , i really am .


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

vader said:


> How is a black man built?


I was assembled with legos and silly puddy:thumb02:

I'm getting an upgrade soon though


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Interesting....

less than 50 years ago Blacks were unable to participate in American politics.....


now people desire our body types, LMAO


wow...time and history....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

We need to bring in Goldberg to shut this dude up. He needs to get speared to death :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

leviticus said:


> I was assembled with legos and silly puddy:thumb02:
> 
> I'm getting an upgrade soon though


O....M......G! the end result is complete win.


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

i think brock is tryen to say he has a big d?ck !!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is a backwoods hick so anyone who isn't a white christian is his enemy.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> anyone who says racism is dead in america (or the UK for that matter) hasn't spent any time on XBox Live. hah..
> 
> it's fu*king ludicrous on some games... all the squeaky little racists without a set of balls among 'em.


Yeah but surely thats different. Just kids trying to say the most obnoxious things possible right? It's not like they all really harbor hate towards other races?
(I don't know I don't have an x-box)


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> I'd like to stick my raging homophobe in his mouth.


lol, classic.. would love to give u some rep but i gotta share it around:happy03:


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

<M>MA said:


> Not sure how you choosing to live in a country with the second highest tax rate has anything to do with Brock not wanting to fund Obamas whims...


First of all, I was born in Sweden, so choice really hasn't anything to do with it. I posted that as an answer to Flourhead who insisted i "knew nothing" about high taxes (and called me a f*** retard and neg repped me instead of, like you, try to discuss the matter). It really hasn't that much to do with Brock. I still say he is in no position to complain thogh regerding the ridiculous amount of money he makes. 

Also, I take it you don't believe in the tax funded projects started by Obama?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

its funny to discover how alot of MMA fighters are conservative, Republican, anti-diversity, right wing lovers, LOL.

I remember when Sherdog did the presidential poll for MMA fighters, about 80% of the fighters they interviewed were voting for McCain

wow....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The dude has done juice.....he's like i was tested in WWE....yeah they were giving you the juice.......

The built like a black guy seems a little racist......:confused02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> The built like a black guy seems a little racist......:confused02:


You just say that because your built like a white! Yuk Yuk!:thumb02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*can I be built like a white man???*


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Sekou said:


> its funny to discover how alot of MMA fighters are conservative, Republican, anti-diversity, right wing lovers, LOL.
> 
> I remember when Sherdog did the presidential poll for MMA fighters, about 80% of the fighters they interviewed were voting for McCain
> 
> wow....


Its amazing that fighters have more political common sense than you liberal socialist democrat asswipes that voted for obama. Its a shame the real poll didn't end up like the sherdog one, then maybe we wouldnt have this commie chimp in office.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Its amazing that fighters have more political common sense than you liberal socialist democrat asswipes that voted for obama. Its a shame the real poll didn't end up like the sherdog one, then maybe we wouldnt have this commie chimp in office.



LOL...say what?

Im not an American citizen, Im not allowed to vote in your great land of prosperity and liberty, lol


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Sekou said:


> LOL...say what?
> 
> Im not an American citizen, Im not allowed to vote in your great land of prosperity and liberty, lol


Thank god. Stay in your weak little socialist hell hole and stay out of our business.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Its amazing that fighters have more political common sense than you liberal socialist democrat asswipes that voted for obama. Its a shame the real poll didn't end up like the sherdog one, then maybe we wouldnt have this commie chimp in office.


You type good, you is smart people. i hate Osama, he stupid and black and he is on jihad. i wish our prestident was 85 year old idiot and vice president that has own view of Russia from house (i can see china from long iland). then america not be in ekonomick downfall that muslim precident make!1111!2

Edit:



Tepang said:


> Thank god. Stay in your weak little socialist hell hole and stay out of our business.


You're just an all around big ******* moron, aren't you?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Tepang said:


> Thank god. Stay in your weak little socialist hell hole and stay out of our business.


How about you contribute something of merit to the forum, otherwise stay out of this thread, at least?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Thank god. Stay in your weak little socialist hell hole and stay out of our business.


But I lived there and paid taxes there, lol

George Washington said anyone who live don American soil and paid American taxes has a voice, lol


edit: *dies at Cornbread's statements* AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Sekou said:


> But I lived there and paid taxes there, lol
> 
> George Washington said anyone who live don American soil and paid American taxes has a voice, lol


my family has been paying taxes for over 100 years in america. my great great gran daddy was even a confederate soldier in the civil war. I think I got more of a voice than you do.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Back on topic, please.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Back on topic, please.


no offense, but the topic is stupid. WTF does it have to do with MMA (we arent even constructively discussing the issue of race in sports)

Brock Lesnar likening himself to Shaq and Bob Sapp...folly business :thumbsdown:


Now if he were trash talking and calling out Bobby Lashley *THEN* this post would have some validity :thumbsup:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

For f**k sakes. The f**king troll is at it again. Never ends with this guy. Only a matter of time till he turns pink.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

oh.......you mean Tebag


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Sekou said:


> no offense, but the topic is stupid. WTF does it have to do with MMA (we arent even constructively discussing the issue of race in sports)
> 
> Brock Lesnar likening himself to Shaq and Bob Sapp...folly business :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, we don't do well with any race, politics or religion-related threads, related to UFC or not. They tend to bring out all the trolls. (I don't mean you Sekou).


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

name goes here said:


> You just say that because your built like a white! Yuk Yuk!:thumb02:


*Are you using your psychic powers to imagine my build.....Its not yuk yuk.....WTF ever that means......*



Tepang said:


> my family has been paying taxes for over 100 years in america. my great great gran daddy was even a confederate soldier in the civil war. I think I got more of a voice than you do.


 
*Your just a fuckin asshole dude!!!!*:thumb02:


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Thank god. Stay in your weak little socialist hell hole and stay out of our business.


lol are you for real man ? take it easy ...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Most people who are baneed, I'm either indifferent or feel a little bad. Tepang, on the other han, I'm more than happy to see whisked away.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (May 31, 2009)

Seen, da games da game. This is Lesnar Brocked and he ain't sayin' it to be a game he's being realistic. Boy is build like ah brutha.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Seen, da games da game. This is Lesnar Brocked and he ain't sayin' it to be a game he's being realistic. Boy is build like ah brutha.


What are you even doing?


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Seen, da games da game. This is Lesnar Brocked and he ain't sayin' it to be a game he's being realistic. Boy is build like ah brutha.


um , wtf is that jibberish supposed to mean ? are you being "street " or "KEEPIN IT REAL " now or something ? let me guess , your a skinny little white kid from "south central " maine trying to be 50 cent , arent you ?:sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

duncanjr said:


> um , wtf is that jibberish supposed to mean ? are you being "street " or "KEEPIN IT REAL " now or something ? let me guess , your a skinny little white kid from "south central " maine trying to be 50 cent , arent you ?:sarcastic12:


 
lmao...what up gangster???


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> lmao...what up gangster???


"...cause when i come back boy , im coming straight outta ..outta...maine


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Most people who are baneed, I'm either indifferent or feel a little bad. Tepang, on the other han, I'm more than happy to see whisked away.


He's a troll, but an amusing one. I hope he comes back soon. 

Intrawebz: Srius Bizznesz.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

the powers that be say "im next " lol.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

He isnt being racist at all. Alot of black guys are more defined then white guys. Look at a white basketball player that doesnt lift weights, and look at a black guy and tell me the black dude isnt way more ripped.

All he wa swas saying is that he has unusual genetics, and that he is sort of a freak of nature. Im sure he is sick of the steroid talk. I dont think this had any racism behind it at all.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That makes sense, maybe that's why competitive bodybuilders go so crazy with the bronzer, to look more defined.


----------

